# North Jersey Emergency Contact List



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Is there a NNJ list for help if needed or offers of assistance during large storms. If not maybe we could start one here.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Hunterdon County here but will travel where ever need be.
Scott 908-334-0555


----------



## jmiller31 (Nov 12, 2011)

Newton, Sussex County here 973-222-7515


----------



## johnny-b-bad (Dec 14, 2011)

Newton here too, can do Sussex, parts of Morris and Warren. Available if I'm not called out. John 862-432-8910


----------



## Lkohan (Dec 31, 2011)

Bergen, Passaic, Morris
2 pickups with 7.5 ft blades and 1 1/2 yard sanders
1 pickup 7.5 ft blade
1 Jeep with a 6.5 foot blade
1 Bobcat

Call Larry 201-304-3842


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Larry,
Where are you in north NJ, i am in Hawthorne, I am working with only 10 contracts so far, so i have some open slots, if you are looking to farm out any work, let me know. Thanks, Tony Lillo 201-294-1723.


----------



## Lkohan (Dec 31, 2011)

Tony,
I'm right up 208 in Franklin Lakes. I lost an account so I'm working on new stuff but once I find out I will let you know. If you need anything reach out to me at 201-304-3842. Larry


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Larry,
If I hear of any larger contracts down in the passaic cty area I will throw the info your way. I am not big enough to handle the large contracts, but can be available to assist. Thanks, Tony


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

If not snowing in ocean county will travel to north jersey call 732-678-8681


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

If nothing in Philly out to the western burbs we have available our east trucks

(2) 1 ton V plow w/ 2 yd spreader available for the Jersey Shore From Ocean to Cape May counties.


----------

